# Как правильно продлевать больничный лист?



## Tatcheg (25 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна. Я нахожусь на больничном уже неделю с закрытым переломом S3 и отростка гребешка на этом уровне. Назначили постельный режим. Но вот через неделю  нужно идти продлять лист нетрудоспособности. А я боюсь идти. Можно ли пойти моему мужу для продления моего документа?  Ответьте, пожалуйста


----------



## La murr (25 Фев 2019)

@Tatcheg, попробовать можно.
Но многое зависит от врача.
Кто-то идёт навстречу, кто-то нет.
И продление больничного листа подразумевает, что Вас будут осматривать, опрашивать о самочувствии...


----------



## Tatcheg (25 Фев 2019)

Спасибо за ответ. Наверное, лучше бы было сразу госпитализироваться, чтобы не рисковать и не нарушать сейчас режим.


----------



## Александра1981 (25 Фев 2019)

@Tatcheg, здравствуйте! Я бы на Вашем месте вызвала бы врача на дом. Ну, в общем-то, я так и делала после операции, так как не могла идти на прием. А с больничным муж ездил к врачу. Не рискуйте, не ходите.


----------



## Vikalene (25 Фев 2019)

@Tatcheg, вызовите врача на дом


----------



## La murr (25 Фев 2019)

@Tatcheg, прислушайтесь к советам девушек - вызов врача на дом решает Вашу проблему.


----------



## Tatcheg (25 Фев 2019)

Спасибо за совет. Попробую.


----------

